# White forum?



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Wheres the White Farm Equipment forum? I have a couple and could not find it. There has to be many more with them out there.


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Created one; http://www.tractorforum.com/f315/

Would appreciate if you would post the first thread in there!


----------



## cetane (May 18, 2010)

Wow thats great I will in a miute thanks


----------

